
Cross country study of racial discrimination in hiring - mallochio
https://www.sociologicalscience.com/articles-v6-18-467/
======
burfog
It appears that 80 of the 97 experiments make the typical mistake of using
names as a proxy for race. A name can only indicate culture, not physical
traits. This is a very different sort of discrimination.

~~~
pendergast
True. But does that also not encompass racial discrimination? Race shouldn't
just mean skin colour, but also encompass your country of origin and your
social make up.

~~~
docdeek
I think that there is a difference here between race and ethnicity. Race would
be the external phenotypical features like skin color that are obvious to
someone assessing a job candidate in person. Ethnicity can be harder to
determine.

~~~
vcavallo
oh boy. last time i said that race is connected to external phenotypes on HN I
caught a lot of shit...

